# road biking - andalucia



## ninjabinger (Dec 13, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone could give some info about longer distance cycling in the south of Spain. Planning to bring my road bike down there for the spring and to get out for as many 100-150+ km trips or multi-day trips as possible. Obviously there are tons of mountains around so it is all good, but any help with the following questions would be appreciated:
- cycling along the coast between Nerja and Gibraltar: If you are trying to follow the coast for a fair distance, are there good quiet cycling options or is it just the main road (AP7?) with loads of cars?
- up in the mountains: are all the sorts of roads that you'd see on Google Maps suitable for a road bike, or could they still be gravelly or even mud paths up in the hills? 
- routes: Any good suggestions or sites for routes inland from Malaga or Marbella? I've seen a few options on Bikely and Mapmyride, but is there a good (Spanish?) site with loads of good Andalusian cycling routes?
- Decent road bike shops in Malaga/Marbella?

Thanks


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi :welcome:

Road cycling is very popular down our way (I live inland from Gibraltar) - we see lots of large groups of cyclists on the roads - many of whom are Brits by the way. I think there is a very active cycling club in Estepona.

It is difficult to avoid the N340/A7 (highway of death) along the coast but it is well used by cyclists. The AP7 you mention is a toll road - you can't cycle there although you would probably be much safer. 

The mountain roads that are marked as roads on google maps at a resolution no higher than 2000ft/500metres (look in the bottom left corner of the map) are suitable for a road bike, at a greater magnification than that you will see tracks that are only suitable for mountain bikes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

There's a site called map my ride. I can't post a link as I'm too junior at the moment!

I'm sure you can work out the site address though.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Try talking to these people...

Cycling Country, Spain ~ Quality Cycling Holidays and Bike Trips in Andalusia (Andalucia), Granada, Cordoba, Seville (Sevilla), Ronda Lots of information on the site...


----------



## ninjabinger (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info Jimenato. There's also a good few routes on that link, whitenoiz.. thanks.


----------

